# 2 Rats looking for home in North Carolina!



## RosieBear (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello! I'm looking for a home for my two rats, Ellie and Dove. I live in Moore County, North Carolina and will be going to Taiwan on September 12th, so I need to re-home my two rats (it ended up being last minute because the first re-homing choice didn't work out).

Ellie is black-hooded and around 3 years old (I feel horrible giving her away at this age...) and although she has a low tolerance to heat, she is completely healthy and still going strong. She's very laid back and tends to be happiest sitting in a lap and being stroked like a cat. She also loves running on the wheel, and even developed a habit of keeping her tail curled up which is just adorable! She's also very attached to Dove, so I'm hoping they can stay together (she got like this after her sister died several weeks ago). She's heavy sleeper too so it takes quite a bit to wake her up.


Dove is a dumbo, around a year old and grey-hooded. She's also HUGE since she was mainly bred to be food...which leads to her problem. Since she was bred for size and not quality, she has a little difficulty pooping. However, she solves this by climbing up on the cage bars and pressing against a platform or the ramp. She poops regularly, and eats and drinks like normal. Personality wise, she's an explorer. She'd much rather run around investigating things then stick around a human and get petted (when I first got her she would lay on my lap and accept pets though </3). And she loves to play! Usually I'll get a shiny necklace and drag it around as she chases it. However, Ellie doesn't have as much energy and patience as she used to so I kind of feel sorry for Dove. She also has a bad habit of pooping within 10 minutes of being out of the cage. 

I was super honest with this post because they are a bit..broken in ways and I didn't want anyone to be blind sighted with these issues. I don't want to charge money for them either because of this. I just want them to go to a good home where they can be comfortable and have plenty of love and attention. They have a 3 story cage, and even though it comes with 2 ramps, I only keep one on the top because they never used the one on the bottom (they like to climb the bars). There's a plastic wheel (no holes or gaps) and they USED to have a chewing log and toys....buuuut those have been chewed to oblivion at this point (I'll most likely get them another log since they loved it so much). The bedding is Yesterday News, and I feed them Essentials Adult Rat Food (when I got them any other brand they wouldn't eat it...like, they would go over a week without properly eating). Of course there's also a water bottle. And they reeeelly like fleece blankets!! I also have a carrier for them, but Dove chewed a hole in it so its not the prettiest lol. If the cage and etc. are needed, I'll gladly hand them over. 


I know they're not adorable little babies or have the best breeding, but they're still a great joy to have and I really hope someone is willing to take them in.


----------



## RosieBear (Feb 22, 2014)

Update:

Home found! Now I'll just to worry about having enough tissues T.T


----------

